# feeders



## Samzo (Aug 4, 2005)

i just saw my mealworm beetles and crickets mating (not each other lol). anyone know the time it takes before i see offspring for each species?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been keeping mealworms for several years now. I believe it took about a month before I saw little mealies in my bedding. It's been so long I forgot exactly how long. I also keep my home around 70 degrees. Now I just kinda let em go, I don't sort them anymore.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, thanks for the reply. I think ill need to buy some more, as i just have beetles left :shock:


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

For the crickets you will have to provide a dish with some moist substrate in which they can lay their eggs. Put the dish under a low wattage heat lamp and keep it moist. A week or less you will have pinheads.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 5, 2005)

np. Just remember don't get rid of the bedding after the beetles die. They most likely have laid eggs in it. Get another container for your new mealies.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 5, 2005)

What do you use as a bedding for the beetles to lay their eggs in?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Ian (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe the meal beetles will just lay their eggs in the substrate, stick them to pieces of oat or bran. Those will then turn into the baby worms, and start the cycle over again.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Aug 5, 2005)

> What do you use as a bedding for the beetles to lay their eggs in?


Ground grains, and bran, things of that nature.

We sell a worm bedding if you want a pre-made mix.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 5, 2005)

ive had a bottle lid with substrate in for bout 24hours, when should I put under lamp?


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

> ive had a bottle lid with substrate in for bout 24hours, when should I put under lamp?


crickets?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 5, 2005)

For mealies I used a mix of quaker oatmeal, cornmeal, and a little maseca meal (flour used to make tortillas). I also cut a piece of screen to fit inside the container so I don't have to dig for the potato, apple, and carrot slices. I just lay them on top of the screen. It also keeps the bedding from sticking to the food. Then it's pretty much maintenance free.(hope I spelled that right :?


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah crickets


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

I just take the dish and make sure it's at least a couple inches deep and put in moist substrate ( I use dirt or bed a beast) and place it into the main cricket container for a few days. Then I put it in it's own container with a mesh lid and place it under a 50 watt red heat lamp. I keep about a foot distance between the container and the lamp. Mist it good once a day or twice if it dries out too much. WIthin a week you should haev pinheads. Leave the container under the light afew days longer because they will keep hatching.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

ok thanks ill try that


----------

